#  > Faadoo Engineers Zone - For Students in Engineering Colleges >  > Summer Training for Engineering Students >  >  Summer training for mechanical Students

## aanirban

i m con fused wheather i should go for the automobile or refrigeration or other type industry so please help me.........





  Similar Threads: Summer Training for CSE students in BHEL ,HAridwar alimco summer training report ppt in summer training Summer training for EE Students! Summer training for engineering students @ gcl technologies Summer Training in Asia's Biggest Cisco/Networking Training Company with Live Projects

----------


## AnneLay

I think I am too late to reply you, any ways which filed did you choose then?

----------


## sunanda1208

computer science

----------

